# Rainbow Media - anyone think we'll ever see AMC, IFC, Sundance, etc. in HD?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I just read an article which reported:


> Rainbow Media today launched its new weddings-themed channel, appropriately titled Wedding Central, on its parent company Cablevision....


Not that I care about Wedding Central, but since the VOOM debacle does anyone think we Dish subscribers will ever see in HD Rainbow Media owned channels such as AMC, IFC, Sundance, etc. I'd like to see "Mad Men" in HD once before it's canceled but I don't hold out hope.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Cablevison is having its own problems by dropping the Tennis Channel. The Tennis Channel in turn took out a full page ad in the New York newspapers to tell people to switch to Dish, DirectTV or Fios so they can see the upcoming US Open Tennis, which starts soon in New York. Newsday, which is owned by Cablevison, refused to run the ad and things are hopping in New York right now.

As fro seeing the channels, it would be nice, especially for IFC (no commercials during movies). AMC, I don't care for too much (too many commercials during movies). 

Slightly off topic, I am wondering when Slueth and Chiller will be showing up in HD; they are owned by NBC Universal and one would think that these channels would be uplinked by Dish in HD by now. If I remember, didn't Chiller go HD last Halloween?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Chiller HD never launched yet, and neither has Sleuth HD.


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

phrelin said:


> I just read an article which reported: Not that I care about Wedding Central, but since the VOOM debacle does anyone think we Dish subscribers will ever see in HD Rainbow Media owned channels such as AMC, IFC, Sundance, etc. I'd like to see "Mad Men" in HD once before it's canceled but I don't hold out hope.


As much as I'd like to see _Mad Men_ in HD, those who have AMC HD say its picture quality is pretty abysmal. 

In short, the best approach seems to be to watch the episodes in SD then buy the Blu-Rays as they're released (which look absolutely *incredible*.)


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

kucharsk said:


> As much as I'd like to see _Mad Men_ in HD, those who have AMC HD say its picture quality is pretty abysmal.
> 
> In short, the best approach seems to be to watch the episodes in SD then buy the Blu-Rays as they're released (which look absolutely *incredible*.)


I too think the BDs of Mad Men are jaw-dropping.

Either way, would still welcome AMC HD -- if only to catch Breaking Bad.


----------



## irie4ja (Oct 20, 2006)

Right! I going to run out and Buy BD instaed of wachting Mad Men, even Comcast cable in Chicago has AMC HD. Picture qulity is good. I have both Directv and Comcast Cable


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> I just read an article which reported: Not that I care about Wedding Central, but since the VOOM debacle does anyone think we Dish subscribers will ever see in HD Rainbow Media owned channels such as AMC, IFC, Sundance, etc. I'd like to see "Mad Men" in HD once before it's canceled but I don't hold out hope.


Isn't the VOOM lawsuit still going on? I don't watch Rainbow becuase of VOOM'S demise.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Yeah, I think we will see them sooner or later. When? I don't know. I don't hold out much hope for next Wednesday but, sooner or later.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

So does anyone think we'll have a chance at IFC and AMC by the time the original "The Prisoner" series and the reimagined "The Prisoner" miniseries are aired in September and November?

I guess we'll get The Badminton Network in HD before we'll see a Rainbow Media channel in HD. Sigh.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

In fact, the status of VOOM HD HOLDINGS LLC, RAINBOW HD HOLDINGS LLC, et al vs ECHOSTAR SATELLITE LLC is that depositions and disclosures deadline was extended to Dec 18, 2009 with the Note of Issue date of Jan 15, 2010. If this lawsuit is standing in the way of us seeing any HD Rainbow Media channels, we're looking at years. I hate these lawsuits that impact on us which get lost in time.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

phrelin said:


> In fact, the status of VOOM HD HOLDINGS LLC, RAINBOW HD HOLDINGS LLC, et al vs ECHOSTAR SATELLITE LLC is that depositions and disclosures deadline was extended to Dec 18, 2009 with the Note of Issue date of Jan 15, 2010. If this lawsuit is standing in the way of us seeing any HD Rainbow Media channels, we're looking at years. I hate these lawsuits that impact on us which get lost in time.


That's why Charlie is loosing subs. I still like VOOM's movies. He should have kept it and added those junk channels


----------

